# Good Interior Mods?



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Does anyone know of any cool interior mods that aren't too expensive?

I'm really interested in dress up items. I already have EL-HVAC, I am looking for Indiglo reverse gauges, and a dash kit. Anyone with any good info, please pass it along.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

go to your local auto store and pick up some engine paint and some spray on clear coat.... then have at it... i painted the thing behinde the door handle and my whole cinter consol and the ring that goes around my AC cluster... looks realy cool and if u do it right it can come out show condition....just go slow and space out the coats....like 2 coats of paint 2 coats of clear...space them out like 30 mins per coat....you sould try it.....and for about 5 bucks u cant beat the price...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

wait wait wait, engine paint for the dash & stuff? Is that why mine always cracks and chips away after about 3 weeks? I always just thought it wuz because I sucked at painting crap (i always used normal spray paint, and no matter how delicate I was with it, it always got scratched up and chipped & stuff).


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The correct stuff to use for interior painting would be vinyl dye. Vinyl paint will work also but is more prone to scratching and chipping. The vinyl dye comes in a spray can just like spray paint but is specificlly made for interior plastics and vinyl.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

i have had the engine paint on mine for almost 6 months with no fading,crackin or chiping.........


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*interior paint*

The Engine paint (duplicolor is my personal favorite) works much better than regular spray paint. They have ceramics in them and they are designed to withstand temps up to 500-1000 degrees depending on which one you buy. The great thing is when your car gets hot in the summertime it won't run and ruin the rest of your dash like regular spraypaint might. Plus you have a much wider selection of colors than with vinyl paint.

I'll dig up the pics of my interior from my 200 that I had and post them here.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: interior paint*



Binger said:


> *. Plus you have a much wider selection of colors than with vinyl paint.
> 
> . *


 they sell a vynal paint for interiors called SEEMS at auto paint store thy sell basic colors like black,red blue and white in spray cans or you can get them to custom mix any color for you like i did but you have to spray it outta of an air gun,just make sure you clean the plactic well with a platic prep cleaner and take your time let thepaint dry and dont spray to close to the object(makes it runny and thick)


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

If you are using vinyl dye, should you rough up the surface first with a fine grit sandpaper or not?

I would like to paint some of my interior pieces but I don't want to ruin my interior. I think I am going to pick up some of the trim peices at the junkyard so I can work with those first. That way I can also put the old ones back if I ever want to sell it again (which I probably won't). *How much do you think the interior trim pieces would cost from a junkyard?*


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

I just pulled all the plastic and door panels out of my car so that I could paint them. *"Binger"* and *"LuvMyRide200sx"* did you paint your door panels? If you did what did you do about the cloth part? I was thinking about removing it but its glued to the door and the cloth has a foam back. Is there something out there that will remove that crap? I don't think painting it will work to well.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

no no dont take it off!!!!!!!! just take some masking tape and go around the edges with it. then tape the rest too!!! make sure not to get to close to the plastic or the pait wil stick to tape and rip when you try to take the tape off.gust get as close as poss without touching the plastic.. masking tape works wonders (possably y all body shops use it when painting cars).....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how would you go about painting it but still keeping the stock texture of the plastic. I really want to paint some of my horn button the factory gray color but make it look like it was stock. oh yeah how would i go about re texturizing the plastic. like a dumb ass i tried to super glue a steering wheel cover to the steering wheel so it wouldn't move but that didn't work so the parts of the steering wheel that i put the glue on are now smooth.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nopi has an interior kit for our cars in just about every color

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...entra Custom Interior Trim Kit - Solid Colors

Its expensive but Im considering it just bcuz I dont trust doing the spray myself....I think too much can go wrong.


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

* LuvMyRide200sx * I want to change the stock gray color of the cloth, furry stuff, or whatever it is. I believe your suggestion is to tape off that section and paint everything else. 

Is it possible to paint the cloth part? I noticed in one of the car mags that a company sells a remover solvent. Will this stuff work on the cloth section?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Seabo said:


> * LuvMyRide200sx  I want to change the stock gray color of the cloth, furry stuff, or whatever it is. I believe your suggestion is to tape off that section and paint everything else.
> 
> Is it possible to paint the cloth part? I noticed in one of the car mags that a company sells a remover solvent. Will this stuff work on the cloth section? *


Why don you just take it to an apolstry shop and have it reapolstred. I dont think it would be to expensive. 

But if you really want to paint it, they make a carpet paint you can buy. But in my opinion it looks like shit. 

If you want to remove the glue from the back of the carpet. Maybe try using Lacquer Thinner. 

Is the glue soft, or is it hard?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

in order to keep the texture the same... simply use some fine grain sandpaper and very lightly sand off enough for the primer to sink into.
I have painted my entire dash setup and it still has that shhweet texture


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

*Nostrodomas* an apolster shop is a good idea. its a small area so it shouldn't cost that much and its only four panels.

as for the glue, its almost like the cloth (I keep calling it cloth but its really not) has a foam backing that had spray adhesive applied to it. If i take it off it lookes like I would have a lot of grayish yellow foam to scrape off.

I think your suggestion for the apolster shop is the way to go.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well when ever you get ready to take it to the apolstry shop, take off the cloth yourself and see if the Lacquer Thinner will take it off. Im pretty sure that it will take that kind of spray adhiesive off no problem.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

What about seat covers? Does anyone make any good ones that don't look like cheap crap? I would like to get some neoprene seat covers but I don't want to get them in typical yellow!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

thats a good question.... Seat Covers....


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo if you guys want a really cool interior mod you can never go wrong with a carbon fiber dash kit. Torasport.com is the way to go.....Steve is the man you wanna talk to...hes cool and hell take care of ya. The kit for our cars is not too expensive either.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> they sell a vynal paint for interiors called SEEMS


Actually it's called SEM and I've used it several times and not liked the results. I even used their Plastic Prep solvent, which does help. I had paint coming off on my hands from the steering wheel, shifter, door handles and window cranks in my truck, and I did everything according to SEM's instructions. The stuff I recommend is called Molecubond or 7 in 1, and is made by Bryndana and about the only place you can get it is Wal-Mart. If your plastic is flat, sand it with like 1000 grit paper before painting and wipe it clean with that SEMS plastic prep. If the plastic has a texture to it, just use the plastic prep. The molecubond paint isn't cheap, but if you're painting things that flex at all or get touched a lot, this stuff will stick better than anything I've ever used. SEM is good for dying carpet or seatbelts though.


----------

